# One nighter not allowed C&CC sites



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Tried to book a one nighter at Carlisle on the way to Scotland later this month - got to the end of the booking sequence and was informed that campers must stay for two nights!

Is this a new thing? Tried two other C&CC sites - same result.

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Makes you want to tell them to get stuffed.

DAve p


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

It must vary from site to site. We're also heading to Scotland next week and I've just booked a one night stop over in the Lake District (Troutbeck) with no problem.
Bill


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Posted this earlier today on a different thread:

C&CC are totally unflexible. Tried to book Crowden C&CC site for Sat 18th Sept for one night after collecting new van. Need a site near the dealer in order to have a one night shakedown before the long trek home. 
Tried to book using Club Rez, but minimum two nights. Phoned C&CC but told still a minimum two nights, best to speak to the site direct. 
Phoned and spoke to warden (warder), conversation went like this: 
Me: I want to book a pitch for Sat 18th Sept. 
Warden: OK, but it will be a minimum 2 nights. 
Me: But I only want one night, I am collecting a new motorhome on that day and need a site for the night to check the van before driving home. 
Warden: So why not have two nights. 
Me: I can come Friday if you will let me in after 10:00pm 
Warden: No that is not possible, why not stay Sunday as well? 
Me: But I have to get home for work 
Warden: I can let you have a grass pitch with no EHU. 
Me: But that is no good for checking the van 
Warden: You can phone on the day to see if we have space. 
Me: And if you don't? 
Warden: Then you will have to go somewhere else 
Me: Surely there must be some flexibility 
Warden: But if I book you for one night, the club will lose the income from someone who may want two or more nights. 
Me: But I am a long standing member and want to use a club site 
Warden: Can't help you, if you are not happy put your complaint in writing to the club 

I have now booked a CS nearby, but cannot accept the C&CC policy of exclusion. 

Gerry


----------



## bigpieeater (Jul 28, 2010)

We have just got back from a week in Scotland, we stayed 1 night in Applecross, 1 night in Lochinver, 1 night in Tain and another in Speyside. No problems with any of them asking us to stay for 2 nights. And all very good sites.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Must depend on the site. I have just had a long weekend at Oxford and there were lots of people that only spent one night.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

This is a common policy in the Lake District/Cumbria in hotels and bed and breakfasts as well.

Presumably because people go to the Lakes for weekends.

Hope you get fixed up.

Milly


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

spindrifter, if you want to pm me I will recommend a site (non-C & CC) close to Carlisle with EHU & hardstanding. We fell foul of the same problem as you when we wanted to break our journey from Manchester to Scotland in mid-August, so I thought s*d C & CC & found a very acceptable little independant.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Warden: Can't help you, if you are not happy put your complaint in writing to the club


It's exactly for this reason that I didn't renew my membership 2 years ago, and I've not regretted it for one minute. It's simply appalling.

Dougie.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

As I understand it, and am not positive without checking, the 'two night rule' applies to Saturday and / or Friday. You could probably book a Sunday only ... obviously to prevent people who want a weekend away being prevented from doing so because. say, all the pitches are booked for Sat ( or Friday ) even though the other day is free.

If you turn up at a site 'on spec' and just wanted the one night, either Friday or Saturday I *think* you could have it if there's a free pitch.

I almost *never* book any sites: about four years ago, the last one, so am not an expert!  

Harvey


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Some sites in the Lake District have to be booked for several days. Understandable as the area is always busy.
Just stopped at Scone (Perthshire) one night (Sunday), and Oswestry (Tuesday) with no problems. One booked over the phone, the other on the interweb.
Never had problems booking on any C&CC or CC sites even on the same day.
Doing a short micro tour of Englandshire and back home on Friday.
Thought it was only supposed to rain in Scotland and Wales. Absolutely hissing down near Liverpuddle.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

From another current thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-92143-20-days0-orderasc-.html



trevd01 said:


> Isn't the C&CC two nights minimum booking high season only?
> 
> Not that I like it, btw. Like the 'stay x nights pay for y', it is rather caravan centric.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We also stopped our membership of both the CC and C&CC earlier this year but for a different reason.

We won't be rejoining after reading this.

Harry


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

When did the C&CC open a site at Carlisle?
Where is it?

Did you try to book one of the 3 sites the C&CC has at Keswick? Which is 30 miles from Carlisle


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

I was travelling with 5 kids under 7 for 1 night to Dunstanburgh castle Northumberland. same 2 night restriction. I told them I only wanted 1 night.I was told they wouldnt book 1 night under any circumstances as it was only available as a walk in.I asked if I called on Saturday morning and it was available for that evening would they hold it for me as I was travelling an hour with the kids, told no.So I didnt go and cancelled my membership 
Bri


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The one night rule is a nuisance is you want to try a site. I can understand the need for it in high season in tourist hotspots, but when there are vacancies it seems daft.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

You cannot book a one night stay on a CCC site at weekends - (service pitches - ie with electric) - all year round

You can book a one night standard pitch any day of the week - low and medium season - this is a pitch without electric.

As I have said many time, if you do not like the CCC rules, the CCC is a Club run by members for members. Please raise your concerns at the AGM or in writing to the CCC. Stand for the committee etc

Russell

The "rules" are all on the CCC website and in the Place in the Country.

Edit - you can book a one night stay "on the day" of your arrival.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

As mentioned above, I don't think there is a C&CC site nearer to Carlisle than Troutbeck or Haltwhistle - if you want a club site, there is a CC site just south of Carlisle at Armathwaite (no toilet block.) You can book CC sites for one night - if, that is, you can get a booking at all! (Another can of worms...)

I agree about the 2 night booking rule - we never book with C&CC for this reason. And while there may usually be spaces on the day at most sites, you do have to brave the look of incredulity from the site managers - "You mean you've not booked??" - even when the site is 75% empty. I think it must be part of the training!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes it's one that gets my goat sometimes, & it was definately the case that the Keswick case would only accept 3 night bookings at weekends & four on a bank holiday.

I rang them and asked them why & was told, "well it's because it's weekend"

"Yes" I said "I know it is, which is why I want to book two nights - I finish work on Friday & start again on Monday, thereby having the standard two day weekend"

"Well couldn't you book three nights & leave early on Monday to go back to work?"

Whatever, I thought to myself & obviously didn't book. To be honest though that's the only problem I've had with the CCC, & now tend to use the THS & meet sites at weekend to save having to book.

We also toured Scotland last summer & had no problems with single nights on sites.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We discovered a different scenario where booking a 2nd night wasn't allowed.

We'd already booked a Thu night at Verwood in Dorset, then discovered this didn't suit the family we intended to meet up with so I tried to book the Friday also, online - it was not allowed. 

When I phoned to find out I was told there was something in the system that meant you had to leave a gap between bookings. This apparently was so you wouldn't be on-site for over their maximum number of nights - is that 31 days?

Anyway, can't see why the system can't check exactly how many nights you've already booked, and maybe they've now logged that as a nice-to-have improvement.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> C&CC are totally unflexible. Tried to book Crowden C&CC site for Sat 18th Sept for one night after collecting new van. Need a site near the dealer in order to have a one night shakedown before the long trek home.
> Gerry


Gerry,
I have just come back from a one nighter at Crowden, didn't have any problem. I was having a problem finding somewhere to stay over the weekend. Convenient CS and CLs were full and Crowden was on my route but 30 miles further on so I half heartedly phoned them about an hour before I got there to see if a pitch was available. Much to my surprise there was and arriving Friday for an overnight was no problem!

peedee

ps I had a choice of pitches too!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Now it all makes sense . . . last year while touring Northumberland we rang Beadnell CCC site and asked if they had a pitch for the night (we don't commit ourselves to more than one night at a time) and they said 'no'. We ended up staying at a site in amongst the dunes (a much better location than the CCC site), but when we drove along the road we saw that the CCC was only half full. 'What a lot of no shows' we thought - obviously not, they were hanging on for 2-night bookings 8O As it turned out, we liked our location so much that we stayed for 3 nights, so CCC's policy lost them our 3 night fees. 

Mrs. D


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is also probably down to a £25 deposit as well! I later went onto a CC site, just turned up arriving after lunch, managed to get a pitch but guess what, it was full by 1700hrs.

peedee


----------

